# Tylan Powder Dosage?



## cymp027 (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know the dosage for Tylan Powder in regards to tear stains? Thanks
Cynthia


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hi everyone,
> Does anyone know the dosage for Tylan Powder in regards to tear stains? Thanks
> Cynthia[/B]



I think it would be better and safer to ask your vet about that.


----------



## cymp027 (Sep 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=160161
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I do intend on doing that. I know that several members have used this personally and would like to know their own experiences.


----------



## Lacysmom (Dec 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=160166
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the main ingredient in Angel Eyes or Angel Glow? I'm sure it is. Very interesting, and probably very smart economical wise. Angels Eyes is a little out of my budget and won't last as long. 

I'd love to hear experiences WITH it too


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cynthia - I used Tylan powder on Bonnie's tear stains. First, the vet said to not use until at least one year old. I used it for one month only, sprinkling a little - a pinch, as my mom would say - on her food twice a day. Within that month, Bonnie's tear stains were gone, and that was almost 4 years ago. They've never come back.

The main thing I would check with your vet is the one year rule. You don't want to give it too early.


----------



## cymp027 (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes, Lacy's Mom it is the main ingredient in both Angel Eyes and Angels Glow. Much more economical too. I bought my Tylan from Omahavaccine.com for the same price as one bottle of Angelsglow. Thanks also Linda. I hope it works just as well for mine


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I always used it way back when for staining and the dosage was 10 days and just a pinch. Then repeat after a week if some staining still occured. That was for a 5 lb dog. I put it in a little cheese or cottage cheese. Tylan can be kept refrigerated for a very long time.

It's best not to give any form of Tylan until pups have cut their second teeth. That would be around 5 months or so.


----------



## bellasmom (Aug 1, 2004)

I too waited until Bella was one year old. After doing research on this and other websites I found the dosage of 1/16 teaspoon per day. On the internet I found measuring spoons for a pinch, dash and smidgen at Miles Kimbell. The pinch is 1/16 of a teaspoon. The powder is very bitter. I have been adding it to cottage cheese and she will eat it. I also found directions to give it for 3 weeks. Definately an improvement. No more red eye goobers. I purchased mine from Omaha Vaccines.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I used just a pinch also and put right in their food and they ate it right up. I also got mine from Omaha Vaccines. I did it for 2 weeks and haven't done it since.


----------



## cymp027 (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks so much ladies. I knew I could count on the people of this forum, you've all been a great help.








Cynthia


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I went to Omaha Vaccines to check out Tylan powder. This is an antibiotic if I'm reading correctly. Is this what you are giving your babies for the tear stains?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I went to Omaha Vaccines to check out Tylan powder. This is an antibiotic if I'm reading correctly. Is this what you are giving your babies for the tear stains?[/B]


Yes, as a temporary treatment, but a permanent fix. As I said, Bonnie was treated for about a month when she was a year old. That was almost 4 years ago, and the stains have not returned. I wouldn't and wouldn't recommend using it for longer, because you can build a resistance to antibiotics, which you don't want to happen. But, I know it worked wonders on Bonnie, who had very bad staining.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

The directions for Angel's Glow say to use it every day for three months. I've been using it for 2 and 1/2 months, and Dolce doesn't have any tear stains at all anymore. I'm afraid they'll come back if I don't follow the directions, but now you all have me wondering if I should stop giving it to her. Has anyone used it for the full 3 months?


----------

